# Question about ooVoo?



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Is this software is secure ooVoo and anyone knows about it?:1angel:


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

i have never heard of it. can you tell us more about it?
have you tried a google search?


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

My friend send me invitation to join him its looks like Skype messenger software, I don't know where he bring it, I have asked him for software like Skype but able to make video conference between more than 6 peoples and have ability like Skype so he send me this.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Never used it myself, but sounds like a legit software.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OoVoo


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you for your information, but do you know any software can be used like this software because the video call in yahoo messenger is not like skype or this software?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

No, I don't. This is a general security forum and the question you're asking doesn't appear to be security related anymore.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok thanks my question was about your experience.


----------

